# would like some info on going private



## Marmitelover (Jun 16, 2009)

Hiya, Just after a bit of information.  I was very lucky last year, thanks to ICSI, to give birth to a beaut of a boy, and am about to embark on the process again (privately this time and dreading the cost   ).  Does anyone have an idea of the cost? we have one embryo put back or what the process is? I know I have been through it before but that time went pass in such a blur, I can't remember the process, the only thing I can remember is the feeling of being totally happy and scared.  Also does anyone know how long I will have to wait until I actually start because I will be private.


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Marmitelover!

Congrats on your son. ICSI at CRMW in Llantrisant is about 3.5 grand plus drugs and when I cycled there you could start from your next period so not long to wait if you don't want to. You can choose whether you have one or two embryos put back.

I would recommend you check out crmw's website because it has loads of useful info until you decide where to go for treatment. Good luck, there is loads of support here

http://www.crmw.co.uk/index.php


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Good advice by mrs t. 
Set yourself a figure of around 5k per treatment cycle.


----------



## Marmitelover (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you so much for your response. I am so excited, so could be soon, can't believe how expensive it is but it will be worth every penny.  I already have one embryo put back so wont have to go through the whole thing again and may not cost so much either.


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Do you mean you have a frozen embryo? If so frozen embryo transfer is so much cheaper, less than a grand  for the procedure. Best of luck, let us know how you get on


----------



## Marmitelover (Jun 16, 2009)

Yep frozen embryo.  I shall let you know how I get on I can't wait x


----------

